# New Bobact loader/excavator



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Has any one seen the new models that are out just got a buyers guid from my local dealer.They have an option for the loader to switch from foot to hand controls a the flick of the button and the excavators can change the dig patterens.They are comming up with better and better stuff every year. Now for the million dollar question.Has any one used the hooklift system to tranport this equipment and if you have how is it for that and how much would a basic system be?


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

We just got in the new book with all the new options they are offering, being able to switch patterens has been around a long time, Kubota and Tach both have had this for a few years. New is the dual controls on the skid steers look for more manufactures to be doing this in the long run it will bring the cost down. Don't know much about the hook lift system.......


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*New hook is coming*

I noticed a lot of guys with the hooks toting stuff around, but until now I was tentative about ordering one. We decided to put one on our Isuzu Cab over for this Spring. with a 6 ton hook, which is a little oversized for our chassis, it will be able to lift our 1840 skid steer with no problem. My neighbor has a 10 ton hook on an F-800; He picks up a Bobcat 853? all of the time. Another friend with a Hino totes a Kubota Mid-large sized loader backhoe around (3650?) on his hook lift. We are going to put a 12 ton hook on a big single axle chassis sometime soon in order to take the equipment and attachments and also be able to carry large loads of material. It seems that some units are undersized for the truck chassis they sit on. Research them well, and check the hook height, etc. so that you are not the odd duck in the world of dumpsters and hook bodies. The company SECI sells a couple of brands including Stellar. SECI is located right on my street in West Haven, CT.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Phil, I would like to know how you like it when you get it and how much it was to put on your chassis.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

*Hook is on an running*

I had the Stellar lift installed on my Isuzu and it works great. I have already moved materials with dumpsters, and also hook lifted a Kubota B-21 with no problem at all. It is rated for 8 tons (the truck can take 4.5 to 5 legally), and I had 7.5 tons of sand on it right out of the gate. I'll post some pictures next week. It cost about 15k.


----------

